# Stingrays



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone know what the Regs on Stringrays are and where I can read up on it myself? Not seeing it on the FWC website. Thanks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

no size limit. cant keep mantas/devil rays (black and whites with extended "horns" on mouth that channel plankton to them). best we have come up with is your limited to the 100lbs of any species restriction. that kind of sucks when all you can find are cownose for shark bait and have three 45lbers in the cooler for bait. but that isn't really an issue when you have 2 or more people with you.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have kept a few before, not for bait, but to eat!!! Cut the wings, skin and soak similar to shark, i just saute them garlic, lemonpepper and butter.....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I like sting ray better that trout it has become one of my favorite eats out of the bay its tied right up there beside flounder.


----------



## fishermandan (Mar 15, 2013)

Where can I look this up at?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

If your looking to eat them all rays are not the same. I tried to eat a cow ray last year and wasn't impressed. It wasn't bad, but I was hoping that the story was true about tasting like scallops. I think the better tasting meat are the smaller rays you see on the flats.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I ate one a while back and now know why people only keep them as shark bait.... not impressed.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> If your looking to eat them all rays are not the same. I tried to eat a cow ray last year and wasn't impressed. It wasn't bad, but I was hoping that the story was true about tasting like scallops. I think the better tasting meat are the smaller rays you see on the flats.


lol. that scallops thing comes from cold water skate. not rays you find around here.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Really, I always though the restaurants that did pass ray off as scallops would at least catch the rays locally. Where are these cold water skates mainly found then?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Really, I always though the restaurants that did pass ray off as scallops would at least catch the rays locally. Where are these cold water skates mainly found then?


its not a common practice. most of the skates come from trawlers after pollock and white fish. the best i had was from alaska.


----------

